# Suche Tutorial zu diesem diesem Bild



## konzule (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo... wollte fragen ob jemand ein ähnliches Tutorial für dieses Bild kennt (http://s7.directupload.net/images/110217/jphf9l8c.jpg). Ich tuh mir bissl schwer beim Rahmen und etwas in der unregelmäßigen beleuchtung. Vielleicht weiß jemand wie man sowas anstellt bzw kennt ein ähnliches tutorial das mich weiterhelfen könnte. danke


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Februar 2011)

Die "unregelmäßige Beleuchtung" wurde wahrscheinlich über eine Textur realisiert (wenn du diese senkrechten Streifen meinst?). Beim Rahmen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, am einfachsten wäre wenn du zeigen würdest was du schon hast und dann kann man dir einfacher helfen.


----------



## Cine-Arts (26. März 2011)

Hay, 
ICh hab zwar kein Tutorial dazu denke aber ich kanns dir erklären 
-- Wenn du magst


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. März 2011)

Magst du auch uns alle daran teilhaben lassen?


----------



## Cine-Arts (26. März 2011)

Ehm okay wenn ihr noch etwas Zeit mitbringt, werde ich die Tage ( also ich denke Sonntag) mal versuchen euch in Video tutorial aufzunehmen


----------

